# ACF Apprenticeship



## magpie (May 12, 2005)

I was just checking out the ACF Apprentceship program on their website and it really didn't give too much information about the program. I am just wondering, does anyone know if their aprenticeships are usually paid positions or is it all "volunteer" work?


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

It's a work while you go to school program. Lasts three years.


----------



## sancho (Apr 29, 2006)

I am new to this site, but have been gaining a lot of insight by reading these posts. I am planning on getting some form of formal culinary education and have been looking into a lot of different school options. I am visiting JWU's Denver campus in a couple of weeks to see if that would be a good fit for me. I have been looking into tons of options but have also found very little information on the ACF apprenticeship program. What do people think of this program? I like the emphasis on work experience, but all I know is that you work full time and supplement it with part-time school. Any more info or opinions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Try here for more info www.acfchefs.org

Regards Cakerookie...


----------



## sancho (Apr 29, 2006)

Thanks for the link Cakerookie. I have gotten that far and it gives a good description of what the program would be like. I have also seen that Colorado Mountain College uses this program. Seems like you get a ton of work experience through this approach compared to some other schools and I like that. I think I sould rephrase my original question and ask if anyone has done an ACF internship or has opinions about this approach. Thanks all.


----------



## culinarymd (Apr 24, 2006)

Magpie,
The positions are paid. At first you get 70% of what you would get when you graduate from the program. Pay is increased incrementally as you progress through the program. Depending on your past experience in the industry you might start out a little higher on the pay scale. For the program you go to a community college once a week for class for three years. Summers have no class. I applied to the ACF program here in Washington state. However, I didn't realize that the pastry chef side of the house was not offered here. So, the lady in charge said I couldn't participate. It's easy to apply though.
I hope that helps you out. Have a great day!


----------



## magpie (May 12, 2005)

Thanks for the reply. Exactly what salary range can I expect during the apprenticeship and then afterwards...I have little kitchen experience (dish/prep, pizza cook and server) I only ask becuase I have alot of bills currently and would need to make a certain amount of money to survive!


----------



## culinarymd (Apr 24, 2006)

Magpie,
Here in Washington State with a little experience you can expect to start out at about $11.00 per hour. Upon graduation from apprenticeship you should be making about $16.00 per hour. I think that it depends on how much the minimum wage is in the state. Here it's almost $8.00 per hour. Chicago, IL its about $6.50 per hour. As a dishwasher/prep cook/utility/pantry cook I was making $10.92 per hour. I hope that helps.


----------

